# Why does my truck run rough in wet weather?



## 4evrplan (Mar 10, 2012)

My truck runs really rough and tries to die until I get up to speed, but only in humid weather. If it's dry, it runs perfectly. Even when it's wet out, it idles fine, and there seems to be some magic spot where if I can floor it and keep it from dying until it gets up to a certain RPM, it'll all the sudden start running perfectly, at least until the RPMs drop again. I can replace a sensor or hose or seal or whatever, if I know what to replace, as long as I don't have to tear into the engine.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

What year? Also, what type of engine?


----------



## 4evrplan (Mar 10, 2012)

veesix said:


> What year? Also, what type of engine?


1997. KA24E (2.4L 4 cyl.).


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I have not had experience with this problem. All I can do is suggest you start the truck and stand over the running engine with a spray bottle of water.

Start in one corner and systematically, and methodically, spray stuff with the water. When the engine starts to stall, you have your suspect part.

I am guessing its electrical.

veesix


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check for cracks in the distributor cap or bad rotor.


----------



## ivegotahardbody (Mar 12, 2012)

i agree with veesix. using a spray bottle is your best bet. and if it is a cracked cap this test method will let you know


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

dist cap & wires


----------



## jw34 (May 15, 2009)

I had this exact problem and it turned out to be a cracked spark plug wire.


----------

